# 15 month old only eats once a day!!



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Wud up to all,
My 15 months old GSD is only eating once a day. He’s on a raw diet of chicken quarters, beef liver, chicken heart, ground beef and chicken feet. When I first started the raw diet he ate twice a day now he just sniffs the food in the morning and walks away. He will eat about 1.5 lbs in the afternoon when he is hungry. Is this normal or healthy for him? He’s active, poops regular and has gets lots of exercise.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME Mato!!!! 

I also feed raw.

As long as he is under a vets care, has had stool checked for parasites, is not skinny, or has any negative signs, he should be fine.

We have a 22 month old male that does the same thing on and off. We jokingly say that he is on "wolf time" when he does that! lol
Some days he won't eat at all! When he goes thru a growth spurt, like he is now, he eats up a storm!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Mato! Welcome to the forum. I 85-90% raw feed. A L.I.D. kibble is offered as a free feed. Our girl is almost 7. Some where between 1.5 and 2 she started only wanting to eat once a day in the evening. Over the years she still mostly only eats meals at night. She will ask for a little treat in the AM I'm supposing to just keep the hungries and tummy upset away. Otherwise she eats meals mostly once a day. Like Mom's has suggested if your boy is otherwise healthy, has good stools, activity levels and maintains weight I wouldn't worry about it. I personally feel like raw fed dogs self regulate all on their own quite well when it comes to meals and healthy eating.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Same as Momto2GSDs......

FWIW....you might add another source of organ instead of just using liver only........


SuperG


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank for the quick responses. I do add Other organs besides liver. Liver and chicken hearts are his main organ portion of his meal. But, I also give him gizzards, and when I can the hookups from local hunters venison organs and meat. I freeze it for a few weeks first though.
I’m just to here someone else has a GSD that eats once a day. Also, noticed he drinks a lot less water, poops less and he’s had a bare patch on his leg with no fur since he was born and now it’s growing hair in TW past 30 days which is unbelievable to me!!!


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Momto2GSDs said:


> WELCOME Mato!!!!
> 
> I also feed raw.
> 
> ...


Im glad to here you have a GSD going through the same thing I was freaking out. Thought he was sick


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Momto2GSDs said:


> WELCOME Mato!!!!
> 
> I also feed raw.
> 
> ...


That’s funny because he was eating like a champ now he just went to once a day. Guess he’s done with his growth spurt


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Heart is muscle meat, fyi


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

As is gizzard.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

I know, I try to give him a verity. I give him what I can find at the Asian markets and the local hunters. I mix Gizzards, hearts, and beef liver into the ground beef. If I I don’t grind the organs and organ meat into the ground beef he won’t touch it. Don’t worry I’m trying my best that’s why I switched to raw. I switched to raw because I love my boy and I just joined here t to looked for advice on the eating once a day and not have people criticizing the beat I can do for my dog that I love more than anything in the world.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

?????

Absolutely no one was criticizing you?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

It can be difficult to feed a balanced raw diet and to source the ingredients. I believe others were just trying to offer advice. Good organ meat choices other than liver include kidneys, pancreas, spleen, etc. I think the reproductive organs would also count?


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

Where do you find thought kinda organ meat? All I can get is Beef/chicken liver, Venison organs, chicken hearts, beef hearts, gizzards. Can’t find any green tripe. All I can find is the bleached white tripe for human consumption!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Where are you located?
Any butchers or farmers near you?
Here’s a good read: The #1 Mistake Raw Feeders Make With Organ Meats
I’m personally a fan of whole fish. There is also a raw food coop near me where I can get whole baby quail.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mato said:


> and not have people criticizing the beat I can do for my dog that I love more than anything in the world.


Hence..... people give you information so you can love your dog in a more nourishing way............heart and gizzards don't count as organ meat......research it if you choose.

My comment was simply to pass along info which I learned when I decided to feed my dog a raw diet.......... due diligence I believe..............you know ...helps eliminate the "woulda, coulda and shouldas".

No need to get uptight......this forum can help you in so many ways .....especially when you love your dog more than anything in the world....and understand others in here are on the same journey.

Oh....kidney is usually somewhat easy to find.......


SuperG


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

SuperG said:


> Hence..... people give you information so you can love your dog in a more nourishing way............heart and gizzards don't count as organ meat......research it if you choose.
> 
> My comment was simply to pass along info which I learned when I decided to feed my dog a raw diet.......... due diligence I believe..............you know ...helps eliminate the "woulda, coulda and shouldas".
> 
> ...


Liver is the organ meat I give my dog. The heart and gizzard are add variety to his diet. Do you find Kidney at the Asian markets or at the regular markets like Walmart. Just asking because I’ve looked and Kidneys and green tripe are 2 things I just can’t come across. 

Besides, I was asking on advice on my dog eating only once a day and wanted to make sure that was normal. Just wanted to see if anyone else has dealt with that. Seems it is as a couple people already replied to my original concern and MUCH thanks for that. I was worrying that my boy wasn’t eating enough.
Thanks for all the help much appreciated


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't know what region you live in, but I occasionally see beef kidneys at Whole Foods and Publix. I'm sure you can ask the store butcher if they can order any organ meat for you. I don't see why they couldn't. They sell liver, so they have a source for organs somewhere.

Do you maybe have a local butcher shop? Or a local meat farm? You could try contacting them and see if they have anything in stock or that you can order/reserve.


----------



## Mato (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m in VA we have Publix about 20 minutes away I’ll def try them out. I get them from the local hunters occasionally because the butcher around me is soo high!! But, the hunters get it on occasion because there are other raw feeders here to.
Thanks, going to Publix today


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You can order frozen organs and have them delivered! The following company has a variety of organs (some ground, some whole) among many other items including tripe.

My Pet Carnivore: You are being redirected... 

There are other reputable companies that folks here can suggest.

For ground items: Thaw, spoon into ice cube trays and freeze. For more dense products, scoop out with spoon and place on cookie sheet (lined with parchment paper) to freeze individual portions.

After items are individually frozen, transfer into labeled freezer bags.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mato said:


> . Do you find Kidney at the Asian markets or at the regular markets like Walmart. Just asking because I’ve looked and Kidneys and green tripe are 2 things I just can’t come across.


I found kidney at Asian markets but found the best deal by checking out local butcher/meat markets.......the smaller butcher shops were more than happy to take my "special" order and order in an adequate amount of kidney and then process it into 1 lb bags for freezing.


SuperG


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

@ Mato all already responded to your original question. Yes my girl eats once a day. 

To expand on where to procure different organ meats (since you asked) I do get it things like spleen, kidney, testicle of various species from asian markets or international markets in coastal VA region. One thing I found is they are not usually found in the fresh meat case. If you haven't looked try the frozen meat section of those type stores.
My girl doesn't like green tripe (I know she is weird as most dogs can't stay away from that horridly smelly stuff) but in the past I did find it impossible to find locally. There are many raw food suppliers online that will ship frozen at a hefty shipping price but it is available if you so desire. Green tripe is also available in cans at Chewy.com and Petco.com. Trippet is one brand that is well known. 
My Pet Carnivore is highly reputable source of such things if you are interested. I have used them and always happy with their quality. 
You might also try boutique pet stores if you have any in your area. Some have things like frozen raw goat milk, ground frozen organ meat, green tripe or complete ground frozen raw diets. They might even special order for you if you ask. 

When it comes to raw feeding the passion for and against runs deep for most. The biggest argument is usually about safety and balance of the diet. A poorly balanced raw diet, even with the best of intentions, can be worse than a kibble fed dog on cheap low quality kibble. Please keep in mind that when raw feeders here make suggestions on balance of diet they are doing so to benefit your dog and you. No ill will is intended and no one is judging. We have done a ton of research and only want to help you succeed in feeding a properly balanced raw diet so your dog lives a very long and healthy life just as you do. You can search the forum on raw feeding and find a wealth of information if you so desire. The information I have learned here on an appropriate raw diet has been immeasurable over the last 7 years. If you have more questions just ask...we are here to share with the masses.


----------



## Landshark (Aug 20, 2010)

Fodder said:


> Heart is muscle meat, fyi


Organ meat for raw feeding: What Exactly Constitutes “Organ Meat”? | A Place for Paws


----------

